# 1986 shogun prarie breaker pro- vintage and cool



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is my 1986 SHOGUN PRARIE BREAKER PRO which I have had since new.Bought in 1986 when the mountain bike craze was getting going .Raced for a couple of years ,rode the trails ,all before the bikes with shocks ....fun times ..Now I used as a terror of the streets ...ride with the T TOWN MOB RIDERS group rides which have an average 30 to 40 riders ... This bike is now a classic ..TANGE MTB CHROMOLY DOUBLE BUTTED TUBE ...SHIMANO NEW DEORE SIS  GROUP... SHIMANO NEW DEORE U BRAKE ...TIOGA T BONE STEM AND BARS ...What a great classic mountain bike ....for more kicks I have the issue of MOUNTAIN BIKING - June /July 1987 vol.1 no. 4 which has the revue of this bike .....  RIDE ON! 

                                                               GMAN
                                                            SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                                                TACOMA,WN


----------



## peacefrog (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice bike, i sent a you a PM


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 28, 2017)

I was a Shogun Dealer from '85 on. I still have the new Brochures in my filing cabinet.


----------



## eymana (Dec 7, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> I was a Shogun Dealer from '85 on. I still have the new Brochures in my filing cabinet.



Can you send me scans of the 87 and 88 catalogues?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is the the write up on the Shogun Prairie Breaker Pro in the Mountain Biking Magazine ,Volume 1,Issue 4 June /July 1987


----------



## frampton (Dec 7, 2017)

Triple Triangle frame design, like a G.T.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 7, 2017)

frampton said:


> Triple Triangle frame design, like a G.T.



I will tell you this, that frame design is a real tight ,very responsive when digging through the trails..Awesome time when I was riding hard core...The only drawback was the rear brake , someone had a crazy idea to put it down by the bottom bracket, if riding in muddy trails ,the brake would clog up, which means that during a race had to stop and in clog it..


----------



## sue12 (Dec 15, 2017)

That is not the only bike to have the rear brakes on the bottom of the chain stays. It was a thing on the some 80 bikes. I have seem them on KHS, fisher and Bridgestone.


SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> I will tell you this, that frame design is a real tight ,very responsive when digging through the trails..Awesome time when I was riding hard core...The only drawback was the rear brake , someone had a crazy idea to put it down by the bottom bracket, if riding in muddy trails ,the brake would clog up, which means that during a race had to stop and in clog it..



only


----------

